# Anubias Dying ?



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

My anubias appears to be decaying, right down to the rhizome. I have it
anchored under driftwood (fake). It was doing fine and then the stalks broke away from the rhizome. Leaves looked good. Some of the roots are green and some are brown. The water in the tank has turned greenish also. 
Should I take this anubias out of the tank altogether ?
I have another anubias planted on the other side of the driftwood that is
picture perfect, gorgeous !


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, you might want to take the bad anubias out and do a water change. Rotting plants make the ammonia skyrocket and in general are bad for your tank. I don't know why they rot though, one of mine has done that before too


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, did water change and pulled out the anubias. Water appears to be clearing. Thanks !


----------

